# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  حب الشباب ... اسبابه وعلاجه

## نور الشمس

حبّ الشباب... أسبابه وعلاجه
==================
حبّ الشباب حالة جلدية شائعة تحدث في الغالب أثناء التغيرات الهرمونية في فترة المراهقةً، وهي منتشرة للغاية في أوساط المراهقين (80% مصابون بها) بحيث أصبحت حالة طبيعية في فترة النمو. كذلك قد تحدث في أي سن.

كيف يتكون حب الشباب، ما أسبابه وأبرز وسائل علاجه؟

الأسباب
----------
1- تباين الهرمونات في فترة المراهقة (بصفة أساسية الأندروجين الذي يزيد كمية الزيوت الجلدية) فتدور في الدم بمعدلات أعلى.

2- حدوث تغيرات هرمونية في الأسبوع الذي يسبق الحيض، أو في فترة الحمل، أو لدى استخدام حبوب منع الحمل.

حدة الإصابة
----------------
تتباين حدة الإصابة بحب الشباب. قد يظهر لدى البعض بشكل حبوب متناثرة ذات رؤوس بيض أو سود، في حين تظهر لدى آخرين بشكل حبوب كثيرة وأكياس قد تترك ندوباً دائمة في الوجه.

فترة الإصابة والمدة
-------------------------
أسوأ عمر اللحب الشباب هو من 16 إلى 18 للنساء ومن 18 إلى 19 للرجال. عادة يشفى حب الشباب من تلقاء نفسه في أواخر سن المراهقة أو بدايات العشرينات لدى الرجال وقد يتأخر بعض الشيء لدى النساء. 

كيف تتكون البثور؟
-----------------------
يحتوي الجلد على ملايين الغدد الدهنية التي تفرز الدهن على سطحه من خلال مساماته، عادة يساعد الدهن البشرة على المحافظة على صحتها، أما البثور فتتشكل عندما تسدّ خلايا الجلد الميت الممزوج مع الدهن المسامات، يحدث هذا الأمر عادة عندما تنتج الغدد الدهنية الدهن أكثر من العادة.

الفرق بين حب الشباب والبثور
------------------------------------
لا يوجد فرق حقيقي، المسألة عددية، فإذا كان لديك القليل، يشير ذلك إلى البثور، لكن إذا كان لديك الكثير من الرؤوس البيض أو السود أو مسامات ملتهبة بوضوح فإن ذلك يشير إلى حب الشباب.

الموقع والاًلية والشكل
---------------------------
يقع حب الشباب في الغدد الدهنية وفي بصيلات الشعر المتصلة بها. تنتج الغدد الدهنية زيتاً يطلق عليه إسم الزهم. تصعد هذه المادة الزيتية مصحوبة بالخلايا الجلدية الميتة من قاع الغدة عبر المسام (الفتحات) إلى سطح الجلد حيث تنتشر ويتخلص المرء منها بالإغتسال.

في حالة حب الشباب يعمل الزهم والخلايا الميتة معاً على سد الفتحة التي تخرج منها إفرازات الغدة الدهنية وبصيلة الشعر، يسمى هذا الإنسداد الرأس أو الزؤان.

في بعض الأحيان لا يمكن رؤية فتحة الرأس،لأنها تكون في أسفل الجلد وتسمى رأساً مغلقة، في أحيان أخرى تكون الفتحة عند قمة الإنسداد مرئية وتسمى رأساً مفتوحة. عندما يكون الإنسداد المكّون من الزهم والخلايا أبيض اللون يسمى الرأس البيضاء، أي أن القمة البيضاء للبثور هي مسامات جلد مسدودة بسدادة عميقة في الداخل، وفي حالات معينة تجعل صبغة الميلانين في الخلايا الميتة هذا الإنسداد داكن اللون ويسمى حينئذ الرأس السوداء، أي أن القمة السوداء للبثور هي مسامات الجلد التي سدّت من فتحتها. يتكوّن اللون الأسود من الجلد الطبيعي المصبوغ في الخلايا الميتة، عموماً الإنسداد في الرأس المغلقة ليس داكناً في حين أن الرؤوس المفتوحة تكون عادة ذات سدادة داكنة.

«البروبيو» والتهاب الجلد
-----------------------------
تعيش بكتيريا «البروبيو» على سطح الجلد وتنتقل إلى داخل المسامات المسدودة وخلف القمم البيض أو السود ما يؤدي إلى تشكيل البثور الصفر والإلتهاب.

للتوضيح، تعيش هذه البكتيريا المسببة لحبّ الشباب داخل بصيلات الشعر وتستخدم الزهم في غذائها، فعندما تهضمه تنتج مواداً من النفايات (أحماض دهنية) قد تكون شديدة الإثارة للجلد.

في أغلب الأحيان تصعد هذه الأحماض الدهنية إلى سطح الجلد وتسقط، لكن عندما تصاب الغدد بالإنسداد وتمتلىء بالزهم، تتراكم هذه الأحماض الدهنية داخل الغدة الدهنية وتسبب الإلتهاب.

الأعراض
----------
ينقسم حب الشباب إلى فئتين:

إلتهابي: يحدث عندما تتسبب الأحماض الدهنية بالتهاب البصيلات المصابة بإنسداد، فتكوّن البثور والعقيدات الممتلئة بالصديد، وقد يكوّن حبّ الشباب الإلتهابي الشديد عقيدات تترك مكانها ندبات عميقة غائرة قد تسبب تشوهاً.

غير إلتهابي: يتكوّن من رؤوس ليس حولها أي احمرار أو ألم، يصاب الناس في غالبيتهم بهذا النوع.
--------------
-عادة يصيب النوعان الوجه، لكنهما يظهران أحياناً فوق أعلى الصدر والظهر والعنق والأرداف.

الوقاية من المضاعفات
-------------------------
تصعب الوقاية من حبّ الشباب، لكن باستطاعتك اتخاذ خطوات لمنع مضاعفاته:

- إغسلي وجهك ورقبتك وظهرك مرتين يومياً بالصابون العادي (الخالي من العطر) والماء.

- تجنبي استعمال صابون مهيج أو قاسٍ على البشرة لأنه يجعلها أكثر حساسية تجاه علاج حب الشباب.

- تجنبي الماكياج الكثيف، مع ضرورة إزالته ليلاً بكريم منظف لطيف قبل الغسيل.

- استعملي المنتجات المكتوب على عبواتها «خالٍ من الزيوت}.

- تجنبي تناول المنشطات المكونة للعضلات.

- لا تخدشي بأظافرك البثور أو الأكياس أو تعصريها أو تحكيها لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى ندبات. 

العلاج
--------
1- منع المسام من الإنسداد.

2- استعمال العلاجات التي تجعل الرؤوس البيض والرؤوس السود تجف بشكل أسرع.

3- إستعمال المضادات الحيوية التي تقتل بكتيريا «بروبيو» المسببة لحبّ الشباب.

يستغرق الأمر، عادة، وقتاً حتى تتحسن حالة حب الشباب، وتسوء الحالة لدى البعض قبل أن تبدأ بالتحسن.

معلومات ونصائح
----------------------
أ- بالنسبة إلى البثور البيض تستطيعين إزالتها بواسطة ملعقة الكوميدون (ملعقة صغيرة جداً في وسطها ثقب) تضغط على البثور حتى تحررها من المسامات.

ب- إذا كانت لديك بقعة صفراء كبيرة تعاني القيح وتشعرين بأن عليك التخلص منها، اثقبيها بلطف بواسطة إبرة (معقمة بالنار) ثم أعصري القيح منها بواسطة محرمة ورقية وإغسلي يديك.

ج- لا يوجد دليل على أن ثمة أطعمة أو نشاطات معينة يمكن أن تؤثر في حب الشباب.

د- حب الشباب غير معدٍ.

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الحمدالله كبرنا وتخلصنا منه بس لازم حبه كل شهر بس اهون من الباقي
اختي هاليومن تعاني منه  ورافعه ضغطها وراحت مستشفيات بس هي تلعب فيه فياثر

معلومات كامله ووافيه
يسلموا نور عليها

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد يسلمو على الافادة والاضافة الصحية يعطيك الف عافية تحياتي عذوووبة

----------


## نور الشمس

دمعه الاحزان
غريبه الطبايع


يعطيكم العافيه على مروركم المميز

----------


## أمل الظهور

*موضوع رائع خييه* 


*حب الشباب من اكثر ماينزعج منه المراهقين وخاصة البنووتااات* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## علي pt

*يعطيكي العافية*


*بس انا سمعت ان الدهون والسكريات تساعد في ظهوره ........*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو على الطرح الرائع والمفيد
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
ولاعدمنا جديدك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## نور الشمس

امل الظهور
على
النارى

  يعطيكم العافيه على مروركم المميز

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*صباح الخير..*
*يسلموا ع الطرح*
*تحياتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

يسلمووووو ع الطرح المفيد

----------


## نور الشمس

سمووه
حكايا الشموع

   يعطيكم العافيه على مروركم المميز

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورين 
دمتم بود

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الغالى ياهدوء الغرام

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمو ع المجهود  
يعطيك الف عافيه 
طرح لاعدم  
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياعاشقة المستحيل

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه

----------


## حلم الورد

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكورة ع المعلومات

----------

